# Chablis and Rosie



## txminipinto (Dec 21, 2011)

Howdy! I thought I would share our link for our foaling cam as well. Foaling season is my favorite season. Its better than Christmas!






Pondering Oaks Foaling

As far as inside mares, we only have 2 due this year but we hope to have some outside mares later this year for foaling.

Chablis WAH is due 1/2/2012. She is a solid bay ASPC over mare in foal to Happy Hooligan O.K. This is the first cross for these two and I'm super excited to see what they do.



Chablis has had foals for other farms but this is her first for us.

Country Star Rosie Flores is due 1/6/2012. She is a bay pinto ASPC mare also in foal to Happy Hooligan O.K. This is the 2nd cross and her 4th foal (she's a day time foaler too!)


----------



## cassie (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi n welcome!! Can we see some piccies of your gorgeous girls? Will you have them set up on cameras or on marestare? Thanks for joining us here



can't wait to see your gorgeous new babies when they arrive


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 21, 2011)

Welcome Glad to be watching



From what I can see they are very pretty. My Dlilah is due in January and she looks about like your Country Star Rosie. I was afraid she was too thin, but she look about like yours. May miss the foaling if they foal during the day, but I'll try to watch when I get off work. Again welcome and thanks for the link. I have them up.


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 21, 2011)

hi and welcome to the nut house...

thanks for shareing with us ..your mares look lovely..





us ladys on here love pictures

are these your first foals


----------



## Wings (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm so pleased different countries have different foaling seasons! When Australia goes quiet I get new mares to watch





Your mares are lovely


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 21, 2011)

Let me see if I can try the pictures again. I tried the first time and they were huge.

Happy Hooligan O.K. - black and white ASPC/PtHA Stallion. 44" tall. Has his Hall of Fame in Classic Halter, as well as PtHA ROM in Halter, and is a PtHA World Champion. These 2 foals will be #4 and #5 for him (keeping my fingers crossed they're both fillies!).






Chablis WAH - bay ASPC mare. about 45" tall. Not sure how many foals she has had but she is not a maiden. No foaling history on her. This is the first cross for her and Happy, and I'm pretty excited about it.






Country Star Rosie Flores - bay pinto ASPC Mare. about ~43" tall. This is foal number 4 for her, and the 2nd one with Happy.






This is the full sibling, a 2010 filly, Be Happy.






Our cam is hosted by Marestare and I wouldn't be without that service! They saved 2 of our foals last year. Had I not been woken by the phone ringing I would have missed an elbow dystocia and a foal not getting out of the bag. It pays to have the cameras or at least send mares out to farms with cameras!

Both mares can "hide" while standing. Unfortunately there's nothing I can do to fix that right now. During foaling, everyone should have a good view. Thanks for watching!


----------



## Wings (Dec 21, 2011)

Suffering massive stallion envy here!



:wub

Just don't tell my boys


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow! These are going to be great foals! Cant wait top see them


----------



## Eagle (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi Carin,



Yippee more of your gorgeous girls to watch






Daddy is just what I have been asking for Christmas


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi and welcome from Wales UK..I will be watching..theyr just gorgeous all of them..thanks for sharing


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 22, 2011)

Another Hi from Wales, UK.





What beautiful horses - cant wait to see the beautiful babies they are going to produce for you.

Thanks for joining us here and letting us share the excitement with you.


----------



## cassie (Dec 22, 2011)

just checked in on your girls and they are both standing quietly looking gorgeous!

sorry about my first post!!



I am such a clutz LOL I was on my ipod and didn't see the link to the camera...

please know though I will be watching from now on!!



its 3:38am where you are right now!!


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks guys!



And hey Eagle! I always think its pretty cool that people from around the world can peek inside my barn as I do theirs! Its pretty fun. Foaling time is my favorite season for that, just because I love watching what goes on when I'm not around.

We are selling down...so for the right price...I'll send anyone any where right now!





Its been raining here since midnight (which is wonderful) but I need to go out and feed everyone. Kinda wishing I hadn't turned some horses out in the way back this morning. I'm going to get wet!


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 22, 2011)

oh your horses are stunning,,, excuse me while i go empty my bucket of drool



:drool



:drool





our shetlands in australia dont look nothing like them..just lovely


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 22, 2011)

quote name='lucky lodge' timestamp='1324557118' post='1435235']




oh your horses are stunning,,, excuse me while i go empty my bucket of drool



:drool



:drool





our shetlands in australia dont look nothing like them..just lovely





Do you want one?



I can totally hook you up!





Changes for Rosie over the night! She has a nice small bag with golden colostrum this morning. Right on schedule for her at 315 days! Her last foal was at 328 days so that would put her at 1/4/12. She needs to cross her legs until the 1st. 

 

Chablis is still hanging on to any developments.


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 22, 2011)

i would love one ,,,if i was rich


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 22, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> i would love one ,,,if i was rich


Don't we all wish that!


----------



## MeganH (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi and Welcome!





What gorgeous horses you have!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 22, 2011)

Your ponies are awesome, do you also have ASPC/AMHR?


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 22, 2011)

No, unfortunately I do not raise anything (at least on purpose) that matures under 42". I wish I did though or I would have sold everything this year. I just prefer the bigger ponies as I have some chronic back issues. Plus the competition hasn't been as thick so it levels the playing field.

Rosie's first filly did mature into the AMHR height range and her owners did hardshp her. Her last filly "looked" to be staying small but the sire is 44" so there is no way I would even suggest that it could happen.


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 22, 2011)

Rosie: Bag about the same from this morning. Colostrum very easy to express. pH 8.4

Chablis: Slight increase to her bag. No colostrum but I expect it to come in tomorrow.


----------



## cassie (Dec 22, 2011)

Yay!! How exciting for you!!!!!  won't be long!!!


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, hopefully they both wait until Jan. 1st! Normally I'm chompin' at the bit to see these babies but they have to wait so they aren't yearlings on Jan 1st!







That would not be cool. In March/April, our bred mares all went to 345-355 days. I thought I was going to die from lack of sleep.


----------



## cassie (Dec 22, 2011)

txminipinto said:


> Well, hopefully they both wait until Jan. 1st! Normally I'm chompin' at the bit to see these babies but they have to wait so they aren't yearlings on Jan 1st!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA I bet!!

did you hear the story of my mare Suzie??!! we thought (well was told by my vet) that she had 6-8 weeks to go in April of this year...



her gorgeous little colt did not come till October!!



lol I'm suprise the marestare aunties weren't sick of Suzie and me by the time Finn came into the world!





so I know exactly what you mean with the waiting game!!! LOL you poor thing,

well I hope they hold off for you until then!


----------



## Wings (Dec 23, 2011)

txminipinto said:


> We are selling down...so for the right price...I'll send anyone any where right now!



lalalala I can't hear you!





I badly want to import a shetland, I think they are stunning animals! But probably 3 to 5 years off being able to do that! I'll just have to spy on yours and wait for those beautiful foals instead


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 23, 2011)

I'll be watching and hopeing with you they wait til the First.. Why does the camersa on Chablis flicker? Does everyone see this or is it just me? Or is it just a nervous camera that likes to jiggle



:rofl



:rofl



or maybe it's had too much coffee trying to stay awake



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm not sure why Chablis' camera flickers. I think it flickers more when we are using appliances in the house (currently, washer, dryer, dish washing machine, and oven are all in use). I've tried to adjust it but nothing seems to work.



I was hopeing to turn them out today but it is slick as cat snot out there.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 23, 2011)

It is certainly a regular rhymetical (sp?) beat that you have going on there LOL!!

If it is still going on when Chablis foals, I think you might just have to include something to do with music into the foal's name!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 23, 2011)

:rofl



That would be a good one Anna. Let's see if we can figure out a song name for Chablis. the flickers would be good set to music. Maybe turn on the stereo with the other appliances


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh no ladies! We have to figure out a name that goes with wine (or any adult beverage) and happy or hooligan. I already have Happy Hour down for spectacular colt/stallion prospect. But I'm holding out for a filly.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 24, 2011)

How about sparkling wine?

Sparkle for the barn name


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 24, 2011)

OOhh, sparkling wine is nice. Will have to see if it fits. Save that one possibly for a pinto filly.


----------



## Wings (Dec 24, 2011)

Chardonnay, Clairette, Cointreau, Pinot Noir, Martini, Southern Comfort, Bootlegger

I think I'll stop there


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 24, 2011)

I was going to suggest Rhythm and Booze .....oooop's I mean Blues!!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 25, 2011)

txminipinto said:


> In March/April, our bred mares all went to 345-355 days. I thought I was going to die from lack of sleep.


I remember well as I was there watching with you!







txminipinto said:


> I was hopeing to turn them out today but it is slick as cat snot out there.








Happy jingle juice aka jingle


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 25, 2011)

How a about h happy merlot?


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh wow! Great ideas everyone! I just remembered one. My dad used to make homemade wine and his "label" was Chateau Bubba



God forbid, if I get a colt from Chablis....I might just have to name him that!

Update: 

Rosie: This evening has medium firm bag that is easily expressed. pH 8.4 319 days

Chablis: Has a very small bag that's firm. Was able to express a droplet of colostrum with some work. 323 days. 

 

Now, get to work on names for Rosie's baby (which looks like will arrive before Chablis!). Country Star Rosie Flores x Happy Hooligan.......


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 26, 2011)

Let's try Star Counrty Hooligan

Or Happy Country Star


----------



## cassie (Dec 26, 2011)

a Country Rose?

Rosie's happy Hooligan,

Star of the Country?

country star....

just some suggestions lol

YAY for progress!! CONGRATS!


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 28, 2011)

Great name suggestions!! I will have to come back and read through them when the babies arrive.

Same old story on Rosie. pH 8.4, Calcium 200, smallish bag

Chablis finally had enough colostrum to test. pH 8.4, Calcium 200, small bag.




They are going to have to get a move on if they want New Year's babies.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 28, 2011)

New years is not far off and you know how quickly these mares can change




:yeah


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, they can make sudden changes but I have pretty detailed history on Rosie and she doesn't do anything fast. Based on her previous foalings, she's a good week to week and half out. Chablis I have no idea since no one has ever tracked her history.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 28, 2011)

Just a thought! It's great that you have such detailed records on Rosie! That is wonderful. That's what I am doing this year with April. Trying to be very detailed and at the same time doing the same thing with Delilah even tho I don't have a foal date. All records will help with next year


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 29, 2011)

Girls are holding steady this morning. I fear based on past experiences and how slow they are to get moving that we're having another crop of colts.



I want fillies! (foot stomp)


----------



## cassie (Dec 29, 2011)

lol lets hope it works!!!! come on girls!!!! we want fillies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 29, 2011)

Update tonight, we have some things going on!

Chablis has a slight increase to her bag and is becoming easier to collect colostrum. Light clear yellow, pH 8.4, Calcium 200

 

Rosie also has a slight increase to her bag as well....BUT....this evening her colostrum has gone from a light clear yellow to a colorless opaque! 



 Not really adding up with the pH 8.4 and Calcium 200 though. 



 I'm keeping my fingers crossed for some other changes with her in the morning. I might go back out and check her bag tonight. The last time I noted a color change we had a baby shortly after (she needs to hold on! 



 ).


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 29, 2011)

Come on girls! We want fillies on the First or later!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 29, 2011)

sounds like things are progressing well ,,

can we have some update photos please


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry! I don't do preggo pictures of the girls. At this stage in pregnancy they look their worst and I only post the very best and attractive pictures of our horses. The very first post in this thread does have a link to our web cam where you can view them live. I haven't found that taking pictures of mares or their bags beneficial in predicting estimated foaling. My best experiences have been testing colostrum for pH and calcium changes.


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 29, 2011)

We finally have some vulva changes going on with Rosie. Puffy and very loose this evening. Its starting to redden on the inside as well. I have never been failed by the combination of a full bag, bright red vulva, pH 6.4, and Calcium of 1000. Now we're starting to really make progress.


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't think we'll be having any extra fireworks here tonight. The girls are just taking their sweet time.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 31, 2011)

I noticed you braided Rosie's tail.Do we have a little more going on this evening?



:yeah Just about an hour and a half and New Year's baby!!!! Hope you have a great one.



:yeah


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 1, 2012)

Well January 1st has at last arrived!! Any news???


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 1, 2012)

No news. I think we're in for a long wait. I just braided their tails to do it and get it done with. I really wish they'd get a move on. Chablis is at 330 tomorrow!


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 2, 2012)

Chablis is at 330 days today. Both girls over the past week have had decreased bags and



no change in colostrum. Rosie looked a little fuller this morning but I'm not feeling well (haven't for the last few days) and



I'm so annoyed with them at this point I didn't do any testing. Fingers crossed they pick up the action this week!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry you are not feeling well. Get some rest while you can, because before long you will have two beautiful foals to play with.



:yeah We'll be watching for you.



:shocked You're such a good Momma doing all the detailed history on all your furbabies.


----------



## Eagle (Jan 2, 2012)

Carin as Hazel has said make sure you rest. If the girls aren't progressing fast then that will give you time to get well so you are fighting fit to play with your new babies.

There will be a full moon next Monday so who knows





Get well soon


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you! That is a true..a full moon is only a week away. Fingers crossed!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 2, 2012)

So sorry the girls are messing you around when you arn't feeling well Carin.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 2, 2012)

Update:

Chablis 330 days no change. Bag seemed a little firmer this evening but otherwise not significant.





Rosie 326 days - noticed she was much more restless this afternoon. lots of stall walking which is unusal for her. Increased edema in front of bag, bag feels larger, firmer, and warm. No change in pH, calcium, or color. Did notice her butt rubbing at one point and her vulva was lengthened and had increased pigment.



Moving in the right direction!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 2, 2012)

:yeah



Yea!!



:yeah Thank you for the update.Happened to be watching when you were feeding and checking. Was hoping to hear. Still watching.



:shocked


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 2, 2012)

I could use some extra eyes tonight. I don't think anything is going to happen but I'm on the couch under 2 blankets (one of them electric) with chills. I'll probably sleep in the livingroom and the computer is in the bedroom. Would hate for her to get sneaky on me and have a problem.


----------



## Eagle (Jan 3, 2012)

I will watch them as much as I can, you rest.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 3, 2012)

sorry to hear you are not feeling well...hope you get better soon





ill be watching your babys as much as i can...but it does sound like rosie could foal today/tonight

whats the time where you are now......


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you for the extra eyes ladies! I didn't get much sleep last night hacking up my lungs every 30 minutes. Anyone have a guaranteed home remedy to cure coughing?

I think we still have a couple days on Rosie. Her bag is increased and full, but not where it should be. She's still not testing ready so......who knows. I do know you can almost set your watch by her behavior. Watch her starting around 1pm CST and I bet she'll be stall walking again.

If you see anything interesting, call the first number. I'll be home trying to catch up on sleep.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought thay where both going into labour about 10min before you feed them.. wow thay know when

your coming with breakfast LOL LOL


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 3, 2012)

lucky lodge said:


> I thought thay where both going into labour about 10min before you feed them.. wow thay know when
> 
> your coming with breakfast LOL LOL


LOL! Yes, they know when I'm coming. I changed up my feeding routine so they are a little put out that they are last now. I told them that's what they get for being teases and not showing me their foals.



Chablis thinks she's starving (she's hog fat) so she's a little overly dramatic.


----------



## MeganH (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope you feel better soon, Carin. I have been watching your beautiful girls on and off through the past days. Maybe they are waiting for you to feel better so you could enjoy their foals a little more


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 3, 2012)

Both looking way to settled to be having any babies soon so i will look back in later


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 3, 2012)

Update tonight:

Rosie is about the same. A little crabby about her bag being handled. Chablis' bag was increased this evening but no change in colostrum. Vulva was reddened though.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 3, 2012)

I noticed that Rosie has layed sown the last couple of nights. I hadn't been seeing her do that. Maybe that's a good sign that we'll have changes in the morning



:yeah


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 4, 2012)

All looking quiet on the cam at the moment - Chablis is filling her tummy with something and Rosie is hiding her front end off camera!

Come on girls - we need a baby fix.


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 4, 2012)

We're getting closer! Both mares had reddened vulvas this morning. Chablis bag was a little fuller and warmer. If we can get everything to work together, we'll see some babies!


----------



## Eagle (Jan 4, 2012)

That's great news



How are you feeling today Carin?


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 4, 2012)

I am feeling MUCH BETTER! Thank you! Mucinex Fast Max ROCKS!





The girls are pretty active today it looks like. Both have been stall walking (though now they're resting). Chablis is whipping her tail up a storm and has been kicking her belly. I hope to see some pH changes this evening!


----------



## Eagle (Jan 4, 2012)

will pull them up tomorrow morning first thing which should be around midnight cam time


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 4, 2012)

Both girls hiding again.. did have a bit of a pace around just now with theyr tails high but have settled again.. 



 looking good 





 

Oh Chablis laying down now 



 oh back up again


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes, they are definately acting more foalish today. Of course, we could still have days of watching ahead of us. I'll know more this evening when I get home to check their bags and vulvas. I do admit that I prefer they stay in their corners. That way I know nothing is going on and I don't have to hold my breath everytime they take a lap!





I did see Chablis roll but it doesn't look like her bag has gotten any bigger since this morning.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 4, 2012)

Rosie munching but her tail is still very high


----------



## Eagle (Jan 4, 2012)

I am watching them whilst I wash the dishes and clean up.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 4, 2012)

Im watching them while watching Emmerdale on TV 




..these long winter nights hmmm..horrid outside too raining and very very windy


----------



## Eagle (Jan 4, 2012)

Lindi, I am so jealous



I didn't want to came home this year after my xmas, I dream about winning the lottery and moving back to U.K


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 4, 2012)

Chablis: nice increase to her bag, but no change any where else. 

 

Rosie: Bag doubled in size today , still has a little bit to go. Colostrum is a nice water downed skim milk (barely) , pH is still the same, but calcium has gone up to 400! I don't think tonight but I bet by this weekend.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 4, 2012)

Ooooo sounding promising Carin - I'm off to have a last peep at them before I go to bed, but I'll check first thing tomorrow......in hope..........

Good luck!!

Lindy, the wind is howling here too now - stay safe!

Renee - hurry up and win the lottery - you can buy half my farm and share it with me LOL!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 4, 2012)

I've got to finish that quilt tonight so I'll be popping in and out most of the night.



:yeah



:yeah Sounding good.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 5, 2012)

7am here. Rosie down and looking uncomfortable with that huge tummy of hers! Chablis just looking out of her corner.

Will be watching them closely today.


----------



## Eagle (Jan 5, 2012)

I am here too Anna



Morning. I will be off to buy some Lottery tickets as soon as I have finished ironing.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 5, 2012)

Both girls looking settled im gona dash off and do some food shopping 



 not my favorite passtime..hope I dont miss anything..the pc will be straight back on when I get back


----------



## Eagle (Jan 5, 2012)

I am watching.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 5, 2012)

Judging by the nice neat piles of droppings I think we are all safe to dash out for the shopping (lottery tickets!), to feed or check on the furkids, muck a few stables out etc etc. at least over the next few hours!

Even so I, for one, will be checking on them regularly throughout the day.


----------



## MeganH (Jan 5, 2012)

Watching


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 5, 2012)

Morning ladies! We're another day closer.

Chablis: very mushy this morning. Vulva dark red, bag larger but unable to express anything. Very loose in the back end.

 

Rosie: vulva light pink, bag the same but colostrum regressed back to a clear light yellow.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 5, 2012)

At work, but will leep checking In. can't watch tool o get ofg


----------



## Eagle (Jan 5, 2012)

easy there Hazel


----------



## Wings (Jan 5, 2012)

Sounding close!



:yeah


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 5, 2012)

Eagle said:


> easy there Hazel












:GetDrunkI'm right there with you Renee.



:frusty



Work has figured out that LB is a social network and they have blocked it. So now I can't check in at work to see what is going on with everybody and all the mares.



:CryBaby



. I have a new back gate officer that does not have any knowledge of the policies back there. I've had to unload trucks by hand because they didn't have a lift gate









.Today has been just a very stressful tiring day. Me and my phone doesn't always spell everything right. Especially when I don't have my glasses on



. Think I'll just get me another dup of coffee and another cigarette and stare at the computer.


----------



## cassie (Jan 5, 2012)

girls looking nice and settled at the moment, but sounding close so I will have them up all day today



:shockedbout time we had some more foals I think


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 5, 2012)

Big changes for Chablis today!



Her bag has doubled in size, warm, firm, and has a lot of edema in front of her bag up her midline that she did NOT have this morning. Her vulva continues to be reddened (and has stayed that away since I first noted it), soft rear, and relaxed tail. By all accounts, she's ready to go....BUT....she's still not testing ready. I want to discount the pH, but I've never had a mare foal that didn't test ready since I started testing 3 years ago. Since I don't have a history, she's worth watching.





Rosie is holding steady. Her bag seemed to increase today, firm, and warm as well. Vulva medium pink, but rear still pretty firm. Not testing ready either.

I'd love the pH to be wrong but I won't bet on it. Its been right too many times.





Thanks for watching ladies!


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 5, 2012)

sounding very close she was look close last night ...will be watching her today


----------



## cassie (Jan 6, 2012)

a bit of slow walking round from Chablis, at the moment and I thought I saw two yawns... could be wrong though hehe.

Rosie nice and quiet... both girls were licking their EMPTY food bowls just a few minutes ago... will try keep a good eye on them for you!! hope your cough gets better soon!!

Rosie looking a little suspicious... she just did a wee in the corner then walked a little stopped and held her tail in the air...



I'm definitley watching!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jan 6, 2012)

Hazel, I am so sorry that you had a rough day






Carin not long now



I will watch for as long as I can tonight



sweet dreams


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you ladies for helping me watch!





Chablis: Very full bag! Not sure if it can get much bigger. Edema in front of the bag was decreased this morning. Vulva red and loose. Rear end loose. No change in colostrum. 

 

Rosie: Bag full, vulva med pink, rear end still pretty tight. No change in colostrum. 

 

Chablis looks like she could go any time. Rosie I think has a few more days. She is at 330 today.


----------



## MeganH (Jan 6, 2012)

Watching!!


----------



## cassie (Jan 6, 2012)

Morning



Lol just woke up n had to check up on your girls!!! I bet I'm going to come back from the vet n Chablis is goin g to have a gorgeous little foal at foot!!! Sorry won't be able to watch today but will try get on tonight for a bit, good luck praying for safe foaming for both girls!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 6, 2012)

All quiet at the moment - perhaps tonight will be THE night???

If you dont mind me asking Carin, when do you let them out? Just wondering because they seem to be in and under the cam whenever I pop in to check during your daylight hours - but perhaps your weather has made it difficult for them to get very much 'outside' time?


----------



## Eagle (Jan 6, 2012)

Anna I think they can come and go but I am not 100% sure


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 6, 2012)

Ah that would explain it! I admit that I only pop in and out to check during their daytime hours, but do check more often, when possible, during their night time hours. So easily possible for them to be outside when I'm not around!!


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 6, 2012)

At this stage, they are stalled 24/7 under the camera unless I am home and outside. Tomorrow, if they do not look like they'll foal, I'll turn them out a bit while I'm out in the barn. But it would be pointless to have these cameras and internet feed if they weren't stalled where we could see them. I'm more concerned about making sure that the foals arrive safely and no one receives trauma or is lost during the process than I am regarding any exercise for the mares. Unattended mares are a receipe for disaster.

I appreciate your concern though.


----------



## Eagle (Jan 7, 2012)

So that means they can hide really well cos I was convinced they were out at times. ( no more drink for me) lol


----------



## cassie (Jan 7, 2012)

Lol you girls



Lol well I'm guessing no babies on my iPad do can't check the cam... Bout to head to bed massive twelve hr day at the vet gotta head back there tomorrow as well will check in when I can tomorrow though! Hoping you will get your babies soon carin!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh I do understand Carin - it is simply not worth taking chances at this stage of the game!


----------



## Eagle (Jan 7, 2012)

A boring night for my favourite girls


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for watching ladies!





Chablis - Her bag is very large and her edema has increased again. I'm going to try and let her out some today to try work some of that edema off if possible. For those that followed Ballerina back in April, you may remember her edema. It was the length and width of her belly! I was sooooo worried about it. She was hard to express this morning, but what I was able to collect is very STICKY!! Vulva red and loose. With her I believe it could be any day.

Rosie - her bag seems down this morning but still full. Didn't test her, but her colostrum is watery and cloudy. Vulva was normal this morning so I think we have some time still.

Chablis is at 335 days and Rosie is at 331 today.


----------



## Eagle (Jan 7, 2012)

How exciting, not long now






I remember your girls from last year



boy I watched them for long enough


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 7, 2012)

Girls are turned out behind the barn today! Horse closest to the cam is Happy Hooligan O.K., our stallion.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 7, 2012)

It looks as though you have some sunshine at the moment Carin - hopefully that will make the girls feel nice and relaxed..........AND PRODUCE A FOAL FROM ONE OF THEM FOR YOU TONIGHT!! LOL!!

Sorry not been around much today - busy busy! Just dashed to the laptop to see the latest, but I see they are both still 'intact'.





Chablis sounds as though she's very close???



Praying for a smooth delivery and a healthy baby.


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 7, 2012)

I think the girls enjoyed their turn out this afternoon. If its nice tomorrow, I plan on doing the same.

Chablis: Bag is decreased but edema is the same. No changes any where else.

Rosie: Bag is also decreased. Vulva light pink. No changes in colostrum.

I hope someone is close.....next week, vet students come back and I have to assist in 3 labs. The next 2 days have a full moon and major weather changes.....its never mattered in the past but I'm always hopeful!


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 7, 2012)

good to hear the girls are out and about,, but if your worried put them back..


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 8, 2012)

BAY PINTO COLT out of Chablis


----------



## Wings (Jan 8, 2012)

txminipinto said:


> BAY PINTO COLT out of Chablis



WOOHOO!!!



:yeah





All good and problem free?


----------



## Eagle (Jan 8, 2012)

What a sly old fox






little one

Congratulations Carin, he is adorable


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 8, 2012)

:yeah



CONGRATULATIONS 






 :yeah 

 




 :wub Hes gorgeous 



 :wub


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 8, 2012)

So far no problems. He's a little slow on the milk bar but that's typical for colts. He's already poo'd a little and Chablis has passed the placenta. I'd just like to see him really latch on good before I go back to bed.


----------



## cassie (Jan 8, 2012)

txminipinto said:


> 1326007853[/url]' post='1438581']BAY PINTO COLT out of Chablis


Wow



Congrats carin!!! How exciting yippee


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 8, 2012)

Are you out there Carin - something has just really upset Chablis?? You dont have any 'stray' animals around your barn that should be there??

Sorry - Many CONGRATULATIONS!! He's cute and Chablis is a clever girl.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 8, 2012)

She's calmed down now - small boy has just laid down bless him! But she is still on edge and watching for something, not relaxed at all. Seems as if she's sniffing the air for something that is bothering her?

Is anyone else seeing this or is it my imagination?


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 8, 2012)

Chablis is a really good mother and alert for everything. But we also have a really good barn dog that keeps animals out. If there was anything out there, Bo chased it off!


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 8, 2012)

congrats



:yeah



:yeah



I go away for 5 mins and i miss everything....



had a very busy day

he is beautiful ,,,you no were gunna wont pictures lots of pictures



:yes


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 8, 2012)

Pics when he unfolds. Everything checks out good this morning with mom and baby. They'll stay in today as his ligaments need to strengthen.

Rosie: no changes this morning but.....


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 8, 2012)

:yeah



Congratulations



:yeah Beautiful little boy


----------



## MeganH (Jan 8, 2012)

Congratulations!!!



He looks so handsome! Can't wait to see him close in pictures!

Rosie is quietly laying sternal right now. 10:40 am cam time. Little tail swishing. Not anything more.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 8, 2012)

Just been watching them for the last 10 minutes - he's a very good looking little boy, beautifully marked and certainly very fond of the milk bar!!

You are also correct when you say that Chablis is a good Mum - she's also very proud of her new baby, bless her.

It's lovely to simply watch them together.





I see Rosie is outside again today - perhaps that will remind her to follow Chablis' example and produce her baby for us tonight?????


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes, Rosie is out behind the mare barn so Chablis doesn't get to upset. Chablis might be reacting to the dogs. Such a protective momma. Checked on Rosie a few minutes ago and she looked like she wasn't in any hurry to do anything.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 8, 2012)

Well tell her to hurry up!!!


----------



## Eagle (Jan 8, 2012)

He is such a sweet and curious little guy



Have you decided a name yet Carin? oh and I meant to ask you if you did the ring test on your mares? just curious as I have done it this year and it said 2 fillies but I don't know if I can get excited





Oh and one last thing, thank goodness you don't have a pink dressing gown with teddies on like me


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 8, 2012)

No name yet. Would love suggestions. Leaning towards Happy Vino or maybe Hooligan Vino...or I don't know! I always have a hard time naming the colts.

Yes, I did the ring test and I was hoping for fillies. Still have one more chance to get it right.





Had to wash my robe today. Got all kinds of "gunk" on it last night.



Normally, if I had anticipated a birth, I would have worn more barn appropriate sleep ware!


----------



## Eagle (Jan 8, 2012)

He has such a warm nature so how about "Hooligan Vin Brule" aka viny

What did the ring test say?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 8, 2012)

with my dial up I can't view mare stare, so I'll just have to wait for pictures. Congratulations, and can't wait for my foal fix.


----------



## cassie (Jan 8, 2012)

Rosie is standing quietly this afternoon... mum n baby must be out? or not on camera any more? I'm with you Riverrose, lol can't wait for some pics haven't seen him yet...



LOL

what are the parents names again Carin?

how is Rosie looking this arvo?

I'm at the office today so will be able to watch your gorgeous girl most of the night for you!!


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for watching ladies! My computer's card reader is on strike so I can not upload any pics. Sorry! Sire is Happy Hooligan OK and dam is Chablis WAH.

I've turned it to Rosie 24/7 until her foal makes their appearance. Hopefully tonight!

She was turned out today but ended up bringing herself back in to stand in her stall after about an hour or 2. Tail has been active and as I type, she's been doing some belly kicks. She is pretty warm to the touch, but its also been in the low 70s today. Bag could be fuller, no change in colostrum, and vulva appears normal. Nothing is screaming "foal tonight"....but that was my attitude last night with Chablis. 

 

Good news is we have a full moon, a weather change, and barometric pressure is falling.

Keep fingers crossed and maybe tomorrow I can show y'all TWO foals!


----------



## cassie (Jan 8, 2012)

txminipinto said:


> Thanks for watching ladies! My computer's card reader is on strike so I can not upload any pics. Sorry! Sire is Happy Hooligan OK and dam is Chablis WAH.
> 
> I've turned it to Rosie 24/7 until her foal makes their appearance. Hopefully tonight!
> 
> ...


well I will definitley be watching Rosie while I can for you Carin




n heres hoping we get a gorgeous little filly!!!!!





will think on some names for your little guy



will wait patiently for the piccies hehe


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 8, 2012)

I pray we get a filly. I may cry if I get another colt.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 8, 2012)

congrats again...i had my pj,s on when all my 3 foals where born and my slippers





i got all the after birth and crap on my dressing gown and all over my slippers....

took a few washes to get the smell out.....but it was well worth it



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 8, 2012)

Please don't cry if you get another colt, if he is ASPC/AMHR I know someone that will welcome him with open arms! Me! If Rosie delivers pleas post pictures as I only have dial up down here in the boonies, there is no high speed to be had, until they finish putting in the cable for fios. I am getting desperate for foal pictures as I havn't bred for a while becuase of the recession and no money for a dystocia, got to look out for my mares, love them so. Pictures are required you know!


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh I will cry because I don't raise AMHR. All of my stock is ASPC. Most of my foals mature 43-44".


----------



## cassie (Jan 8, 2012)

txminipinto said:


> Oh I will cry because I don't raise AMHR. All of my stock is ASPC. Most of my foals mature 43-44".


well we will just hope n pray that Rosie has a gorgeous little FILLY in there!!!





she sure is uncomfortable!! a lot of tail movement... come on girl!

hehe she is so FUNNY with that food bowl!


----------



## cassie (Jan 9, 2012)

anyone else watching Rosie?? she is looking very interesting to me and another lady on marestare but it seems only two of us are watching... not sure if we should hit low alert or ring the owner...


----------



## Eagle (Jan 9, 2012)

Cassie I have has her up for about an hour, sorry I was checking my mail. She seems o.k now and has settled down.


----------



## cassie (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks Renee, just checking in... going out to feed up now... there is another mare on mareste, Mari, she is looking quite close as well... sorry thanks heaps!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 9, 2012)

Im watching too.. shes looks a lil uncomfortable but doesnt seem to worried..Im sure shes very close though


----------



## cassie (Jan 9, 2012)

Rosie seems ok... bit of pacing n tail up in the air but otherwise nothing much... hmmm


----------



## Eagle (Jan 9, 2012)

5.40 am and she is doing her "my breakfast is late" tantrum


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 9, 2012)

Hurry up and wait. This is Rosie's game. I pray its today. Tomorrow and Wednesday I have labs and won't be able to watch.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 9, 2012)

Come on Rosie lets see that baby


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's a pitiful first pic of the colt. Still working on names.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 9, 2012)

I think he looks just beautiful..all new life is very very special


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 9, 2012)

How about "Happy Magnum" you could call him "Brut"...I like this acoholic name line


----------



## cassie (Jan 9, 2012)

I think he is lovely



Such prettily marked hehe love the magnum Idea heheHow tall would he be carin? He looks tiny but I think I recall you saying your foals all go around the 40" mark...?


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 9, 2012)

Both parents are around 44", so its safe to say he'll be a big boy as well. The taller shetlands are just so much easier to deal with IMO. I don't have to bend over as far plus they can make great riding ponies.

I like Magnum...also like Vino and Vin Brule. We'll just have to see what seems to mesh with his personality. I hope to be able to clip his head and neck in a couple days so we can really see what he looks like. Right now I call him the yak.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 9, 2012)

Well time for bed for me 



 good night all...Im hoping to see a baby by morning miss Rosie 



.. I hope all goes well


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 9, 2012)

Good night Lindi Loo!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 9, 2012)

Aww he's gorgeous!

Rosie keeps giving me heart attacks! Everytime I check in she is walking round with her tail in the air!! I hope she has it for you tonight Carin if you have to be away from the place for work - do you have anyone to watch for you (not us but someone at home)?

Come on Rosie - be a good girl for your Momma!


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a neighbor down the road I can call who raises quarter horses. I'm really hopeing she goes tonight. She's awfully quiet tonight compared to last night and her udder is HUGE!


----------



## cassie (Jan 9, 2012)

I hope she foals at night, I can't watch during your day... I'll be sleeping hehe.

I'll be watching for most of my day anyway


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 9, 2012)

Her last 2 foals (including the full sibling to this foal) have been day foals. So I think she'll keep to that schedule. But, I really need her to foal NOW! LOL. She might wait and go longer, but by the size of her bag this evening she's going to hurt. I'll test her before I go to bed.


----------



## cassie (Jan 9, 2012)

how did you go with the test? she is lying down at the moment... and if I recall correctly she lay down a similar time last night as well...






goodness me Rosie!

i will add, lol Suzie my mare was a 3am girl, would foal 3am on the dot!! with her last two foals... with Finn, her 3 month old colt she had him at 8pm!!!!! LOL






totally wasn't ready for that... luckily she had wax so I was watching her really close anyway and was there to help LOL

funny things!

what have Rosie's last two foals been? (filly/colt?)


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 10, 2012)

My mares two babies were very different...6am and 8 pm hmm so you never know she might fancy a change 



 I will be here watching for a good few hours


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 10, 2012)

Lots of pacing going on from Rosie lets hope thats a sign of things moving in the right direction 





 

seems to have settled down again now


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 10, 2012)

I have to pop out now for a while but all seems very quiet..


----------



## Eagle (Jan 10, 2012)

I am here watching Lindi.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 10, 2012)

Im back again 



 ...very addictive this foal watching..been sorting out a few things for my grandaughters 5th birthday party end of the month..crazy the detail they go into now for kids parties..it used to be a bowl of jelly and blamange at someones house a few party games 



 and home..geez not anymore so its seems..red carpet.. princess castle cake.. the entertainer and even the hall needs to be decorated to the theme with colour coordinated balloons 



 cant imagine what her 16th will be like


----------



## Eagle (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol I have to do Ben 10 or Spiderman.


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 10, 2012)

Morning Ladies! I'm at work today



. Haven't been able to get ahold of the neighbor so I'm holding my breath that Rosie holds hers! Everything the same this am, calcium is trying to increase. I'd really like her to become a night foaler!


----------



## Eagle (Jan 10, 2012)

8.45 am and she is hiding really well!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 10, 2012)

Eagle said:


> Lol I have to do Ben 10 or Spiderman.






 hahaa good luck with that then


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 10, 2012)

txminipinto said:


> Morning Ladies! I'm at work today
> 
> 
> 
> . Haven't been able to get ahold of the neighbor so I'm holding my breath that Rosie holds hers! Everything the same this am, calcium is trying to increase. I'd really like her to become a night foaler!


Suddenly Id like her to be too 



 ..really hope shes waits until you get home 





 

 9.51am she really isnt dong much at all..just waiting


----------



## Eagle (Jan 10, 2012)

10.45 am and she is quietly hoovering the floor


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 10, 2012)

She can come do mine if she wants..i see a few crispy M & M"s lurking that Yolay has dropped on her travels


----------



## Eagle (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## txminipinto (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey ladies, here's a Rosie picture for you.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 10, 2012)

shes gorgeous 



 ..Im sure she will be glad when this baby is here now too 



 ..not much of a fun time for them at this stage playing the waiting game 





 




Shes hoovering again..she will be making cakes next


----------



## Eagle (Jan 10, 2012)

Lindi you have been



funny stuff again





Carin she is a lovely bright colour


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 10, 2012)

Since I'm a 3rd shifter and off tonight, I thought I would watch also (you can't have to many eyes). But, I think something is wrong with the camera..I don't see any movement and NO horse stands THAT long in one position..lol...


----------



## Eagle (Jan 10, 2012)

yes the cam seems very slow today, if you close the window and refresh it gets a little better


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 10, 2012)

Mines ok..she is doing alot of standing around but not still here shes shifting her weight alot and lifting her tail..i dont think anything exciting is going to happen quite yet but who knows maybe shes trying to fool us


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 10, 2012)

3.15pm and she seems very interested in herslef having a wee 



 Twice Iv seen her trying to turn around to watch 



 does she usually do that..havnt noticed before...shes not showing any signs of stress or being uncomfortable


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 10, 2012)

Lindi-loo said:


> 3.15pm and she seems very interested in herslef having a wee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FINALLY!!! Someone has noticed!



YES, she always "watches" herself POO! Not pee. I don't know why she does this, but she's always done it AND all of her foals do it!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 10, 2012)

Ah Ha! I knew she was waiting for something - someone has just popped her feed in her bowl! (was that you Carin?)

Yes, she did look round at her tail a little while ago when she raised it, but no poo or pee, so maybe something (someone?) else is 'irritating' her???


----------



## Wings (Jan 10, 2012)

I wish my internet wasn't running sooooooo slow! It means marestare won't work!





I hope there's foal pics if she goes soon and I miss it


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 10, 2012)

She sure is a good eater.Yeah, maybe she was standing for a good while..lol ..If I still see her eating after an hour I'll know it's my computer


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, it was me! And she's been having very small frequent urination since I got home.

BUT the big news is her bag doubled in size today and is ginormous! I thought I saw it between her rear legs this afternoon. Calcium is at 1000! Pressure has been dropping all afternoon as well. Hopefully, it'll be tonight because tomorrow I'm in labs ALL DAY and then have a meeting afterwards.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 10, 2012)

Ooooo fingers crossed for tonight then.





How are Chablis and son getting on - dont forget we need pictures asap - or when you have time!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jan 10, 2012)

Just happened upon seeing you...checking milk...was hoping you'd give 2 thumbs up!! Sounds like it will be soon!! Sending prayers for a perfect healthy baby...maybe tonight!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm about to cry, with my dial up the picture won't come in at all! I still havn't seen the colt.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 11, 2012)

Udder sounds very promising but she still looks way to relaxed about this whole baby thing 



 at least try look a little anxious Rosie plz


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 11, 2012)

I see she's a night owl...lol..She has seemed restless,but that may just be her natural thing.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 11, 2012)

3.20am cam time..Rosie acting very strange and lifting her back leg to try look at whats going on behind..is this early labour 





 

is anyone else watching ??..shes constantly in half and looking alot more anxious

 

her vulva is looking very swollen..shes gone down flat out but dont see her pushing yet 








 shes giving birth


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 11, 2012)

:yeah CONGRATULATIONS 



 :yeah


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 11, 2012)

congrats ....ok i missed it



what did she have and whats the colour

details please LOL


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, we had a colt!



I don't know what I did to deserve 5 colts in less than a year, but I got them!



I guess Happy is punishing me for not using him the year before. Oh well!

This boy is nicely marked but is the oddest color. He appears buckskin but genetically can't be unless there is a mis-identified color in the background (oh that never happens). Should be interesting what he dries out.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 11, 2012)

OH he is lovely.



:wub


----------



## Eagle (Jan 11, 2012)

My darn computer crashed



I dashed to the shop and bought a new router and after the set up I am finally back and running.

I missed it



I have been glued to the screen for days, stupid computer





*CONGRATULATIONS *

He is adorable, I love him


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 11, 2012)

He's absolutely stunning..



 I love his colour very unusual..I did expect some black in there too


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 11, 2012)

They recorded it on marestare, so once I get the link I will share it!


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 11, 2012)

I'll leave the cam on Rosie and her boy today while I'm at work so I can check in on him and make sure things are ok. When I get home, I'll switch it back to both stalls. Chablis and her boy are still in. I keep my foals in the barn for about a week. That way I know they're strong and they'll follow momma (we had one last year that always got "lost"). Plus, I like to be home during the first turn out because they have a tendency to run into things.

Guess what? I get to SLEEP tonight!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 11, 2012)

Cingratulations!!



:yeah Very nice. thanks for sharing the limk to the video as I missed it too. Stunning colt!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you for the picture, I love bald faces and his is great! Can't wait to see him dry. Congratulations!


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes, when I get home I'll turn on the switcher so we can watch both boys. I just want to make sure he's ok while I'm at work. The first 24 hours are always the most important. So far he seems to be just fine!





We'll be getting a norther in this evening. Winds are supposed to close to 30mph and the temps are going to drop into the 20s over night (thank god she foaled last night! temps in the 30s). I'm going to try to put up some tarps to block the wind. The mares might not like it though.


----------



## MeganH (Jan 11, 2012)

Congratulations on another very handsome boy!! I watched for along time last night and had a feeling I would wake up to a foal with Rosie. Waiting for them to post the foaling on MS.

Can't wait to see what his color turns out to be.


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm thinking he's going to be a black sabino. Can't wait to pull that blanket off tonight to see him all fluffed out.


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 11, 2012)

This is what I get for going to bed early.



..I MISSED IT...Congratulations...


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh my - he is gorgeous!! (I of course missed it, not on the computer quite so much the past couple of days)

I love his colour - bet that was a bit of a suprise Carin! I cant wait to see him tomorrow, all fluffed out.





Well done Rosie and congratulations Carin.


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 11, 2012)

Interesting piece of info....apparently, it may be possible that the colt is actually a buckskin!



Happy's sire is a smokey black and has produced buckskins according to one source! What a neat surprise!


----------



## Eagle (Jan 11, 2012)

what a wonderful surprise


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 11, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> IF this baby is buckskin, then either Happy has to be a smokey black -- not a true black -- and must carry the cream gene, OR Rosie is carrying it and is not a true chestnut. One *must* carry it in order to throw it to this colt!
> 
> Fantastic! I just LOVE the dilutes!!!


Happy is apparently a smokey black. Still a true black as he's homozygous for black. He will always produce black based foals. His sire, Wilk Wind Walker, has buckskin get on the ground. Rosie is a bay. The colt apparently inherited the cream gene and ONLY the sabino gene! Talk about the lotto!



Neighbor took some pictures and as soon as I upload I'll share them.


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the link.



That looked like an easy foaling.



Hope they all go that way this year.. Congatulations again!!!


----------



## Wings (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh my



:wub





They are just superb!


----------



## Eagle (Jan 12, 2012)

OMG fire the plane up Diane, I need to go and steal a few foals





We need names now Carin or this could get confusing



How about Bailey for the new guy due to his rich creamy colour.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 12, 2012)

:wub they are both two handsome young prince's for sure 



 :wub just love the colours


----------



## MeganH (Jan 12, 2012)

They are both so handsome



So close in age.. they will be a team!

Rosie's foaling seemed to be a nice and easy one! Good job, Rosie!





Yes! We need names! I do like Bailey!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 12, 2012)

Just beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 12, 2012)

No problem Castle Rock! I'm equally as HAPPY to see the creme gene. Its a wonderful surprise! Ok, names....I always have a hard time picking names for colts.

Bay:

Happy Vino

Hooligan Vino

Happy Vin Brule

Hooligan Vin Brule

Happy Wine Talkin' (came up with this after drinking a glass of wine and having too much fun with the buckskin names



)

Happy Drunk Dial

Drunk Dial Hooligan

Buckskin:

Happy Lee Buckin (Happily Buckin)

Happy What The Buck

What The Buck Hooligan

Buckin Hooligan

Buckin Happy Suprise


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 12, 2012)

What a fantastically handsome pair of colts Carin, you must be over the moon!!

Thanks for the pics - great to see them all dried and fluffy - thanks for posting the video too.





Will you make Chablis wait for the week before you let Rosie out or will they be happy to be individuals for a few days?


----------



## Eagle (Jan 12, 2012)

Carin I vote for

Hooligan Vin Brule aka viny

Happy Lee Buckin aka Lee


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 12, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> What a fantastically handsome pair of colts Carin, you must be over the moon!!
> 
> Thanks for the pics - great to see them all dried and fluffy - thanks for posting the video too.
> 
> ...


They'll stay in until I'm home to watch them on the first turn out. We've had foals run into fences, get under fences, and mares get violent with each other at first. Even best friends. So, for their safety, we keep them in until we're there to supervise.

Plus, both foals need some ligament and tendon stregthening and that's best done stalled. And leaving them in their first week of life allows us to monitor them much more closely to make sure there are no problems. We check our foals at least twice daily for nursing, urination, and defecation issues and you just can't do that if they are out in the pasture. And not to mention our coyotes, bobcats, and cougars that wander through.

Our mares are just as happy to be stalled as they are to be turned out.


----------



## cassie (Jan 12, 2012)

Both are absoloutly gorgeous carin!



Love the paddock name bailey for the buckskin I like happy lee buckin



N buckin hooligan for the buckskin

NHappy vin brûlée n hooligan vin brulee for the older one



Congrats again


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 13, 2012)

Carin and Diane, I also agree that there is no right or wrong way to 'deal' with mares and foals. It is all up to the the owner concerned and obviously takes into account the mare herself, the health of the new baby, the weather and most importantly of all, the facilities at various farms.

Here I have grass, grass and more grass!! LOL!! My girls are out 24/7 throughut the year. The brood mares come in at nights for the month before they foal and usually stay in at nights for the month afterwards. As they are such 'fatties', they only get a cupful of 'balancer' night and morning but ad lib hay during the nights - as their digestive systems are used to food during the night hours. Without exception they all love to be in their stables - they enjoy all the fuss and attention! BUT there is no way that I could keep them stabled completely after they foaled, it would not be good for their systems to change from daytime (10-12 hours) grass to 'dry' food 24/7. So, weather allowing, we lead the mare (foal following with sometimes a little encouragement!) out to an area of good fresh grass for around 1 to 2 hours that first day - we dont let the mare loose but sit/stand with her while she grazes. This gives her some Dr. Green to help get her digestion working again and the foal has the chance to wander slowly about in its own time - no danger of the mare taking off, causing her baby to follow at a fast pace before it is ready.

Depending upon the mare (temperament/sensible wise) we will either do this for two or three days (after the first day she will be led out twice each day for her grass time) or we will let her and the foal loose in our 'special' 1/2 acre paddock. From there the mares move to the 'mare and foal' field for a full day outside, where she will join her friends and their foals, or if she is the first to foal, she will go there alone to await the arrival of the next mare to foal. Any chance of bad weather and all mares and foals are gathered back in to the stables until the weather improves. This is another reason why I like my foaling stables to be as big as possible - at least 12x12, most of ours are 15x12, so the foals have plenty of room to scamper around if they get stuck inside for a while due to the weather!

I do agree with Diane's opinion in that I also feel that foals gain more strength through being allowed to walk around in large spaces rather than being kept in stalls, but I also think that more damage can be done if you just let a mare go and she trots off or takes off at her own pace with a new baby struggling to keep up. Hence my method of hand grazing for a day or two, to give a foal the chance to 'find it's legs'. But I also know that I couldn't keep my girls fully stabled for more than a day - they would gallop and race about once given the freedom again. They seem to be fooled/kept happy by their short grazing stints for a day or two, and when let loose, they just wander away, instead of going off at a rush!

But, as it has already been said, it is all up to the individual, and if it works for you, then why change it?


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, there is no wrong or right way. For weak ligaments though it is veterinary recommended to stall rest those foals until they "stand up" correctly. I'm jealous you have grass Anna! I'm in TX and we have been suffering from an exceptional drought this year. We have no grass at all.


----------



## Eagle (Jan 13, 2012)

Carin everyone is jealous of Anna's green stuff


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 13, 2012)

Well you would all be very welcome to a generous share of this dam Welsh rain (good for growing grass - it would even grow grass in a desert after this past year!!)

Your pasture would soon be sprouting masses of green shoots and all your minis would be as fat as my little piggies - then you will be praying for the return of a drylot. LOL!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey I have a great idea.



:yeah Diane you can have the rain in Florida for three months, We'll take it in Texas for three months, Oklahoma can have it for three months then Anna can have it back for three months



:yeah . Ya'll think that would work?


----------



## Eagle (Jan 14, 2012)

No rain in Italy then


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 14, 2012)

Oooooo I could go with that idea Hazel - Renee, you would just have to send your chips (and yourself ?) over here.


----------



## Eagle (Jan 14, 2012)

Anna that sounds like suchhhhhhh a good idea


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh Renee I wasn't leaving Italy out



We'll share. really we will


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 15, 2012)

Pictures and Names!!

Pondering Oaks Vino Happynfluence (Vinny)











Pondering Oaks Im Buckin Happy (Tanner)


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 15, 2012)

How Awesome!!



They are already posing



:yeah . Love the names. I'll be watching for them in the ring.



:yeah


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 16, 2012)

Ooooooo What gorgeous little boys.








Love their names too.


----------



## Wings (Jan 16, 2012)

Can you pop Vinny in the post for me?



:wub



He is superb!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 16, 2012)

:wub Gorgeous



 :wub


----------



## Eagle (Jan 16, 2012)

Adorable, adorable, adorable. Congratulations Carin, you must be very chuffed.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 16, 2012)

Very beautiful colts!


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't know what chuffed means, but I'm very HAPPY with the boys!





Wings both boys are consigned to the Shetland Winter Production Sale with very low reserves...so transport could be quite affordable!





During the day the camera is now set up on the field behind the mare barn. Its not very clear but you should be able to tell who is who. Girls are still working out some boundary issues between each other but for the most part are getting along.


----------



## Eagle (Jan 16, 2012)

Chuffed = silly English word for "very happy"


----------



## MeganH (Jan 16, 2012)

They are so handsome, Carin. Congratulations, again.


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, you learn something every day! Yes, I am very chuffed despite having colts!


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes, Tanner looks to be sooty buckskin. Its not easy getting pictures like that! Wears me out. Lol!


----------



## cassie (Jan 16, 2012)

they are absoloutly gorgeous. big congratulations!!



they are stunning

I love the colouring of Vinny! what a beautiful man!! and Tanner (LOVE his name!) he is gorgeous too! love that white face



WOW


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you! You know, they told me they'd love to live in Australia!


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 16, 2012)

thay are just stunning



:wub



,,,you can send them to my house if you like.......



:wub

i have never seen them here in australia our shetlands and very fat...LOL totally different


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Jan 16, 2012)

Beautiful!!! Just Beautiful!


----------



## cassie (Jan 16, 2012)

txminipinto said:


> Thank you! You know, they told me they'd love to live in Australia!


HAHA well... we can see about that LOL

they will prob grow a little big for my little herd (I like my fur kids no higher then 35" hehe) but they are adorable, n if they were smaller I think I would be very very tempted to get Vinny over here LOL

LOVE him!


----------



## Wings (Jan 17, 2012)

txminipinto said:


> Wings both boys are consigned to the Shetland Winter Production Sale with very low reserves...so transport could be quite affordable!


If the transport to this country wasn't so high that I'd have to sell a kidney (anyone looking for one?



) he would be on his way! He is such a stunner


----------



## txminipinto (Jan 17, 2012)

Just think, import them to Australia and be on the cutting edge of the shetland industry there!



Sorry, I'm such an enabler and I would LOVE to see one of mine imported to another country.



Ah, one could dream couldn't they.

My hope is they find good homes that show them to their full potential. That's all a breeder can ask for.


----------



## Wings (Jan 17, 2012)

txminipinto said:


> Just think, import them to Australia and be on the cutting edge of the shetland industry there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes you are a complete enabler





Unfortunatly no takers on the kidney yet





I'm sure you'll find great homes for them.


----------

